# pregnant cat with runny stools



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

Queenie hasn't had her kittens yet.
This morning when she went into the litter tray i noticed that it was a bit runny and with a sort of mucus.
Is this usual in the last stages of pregnancy, could this be a sign that she is going to have them soon?
Ali
xxx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

How close is she to labour (how many days is she??) ?? x


----------



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

Im not 100% sure but im guessing it was end of november so she must be about 8weeks.
She got out when she was in season and my partner saw her with a black cat but wasn't sure if anything had happened so we didn't get her done just incase.
She is very big now and sleeping alot.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Is she eating a lot too? sometimes pregnant females can overdo the food and become a bit runny but she would still be a week or so off labour if your calculations are correct xx


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

hi my cat had runny poo in late pregnancy as soon as she had kittens all went back to normal


----------



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

She was eating a lot (like she had worms lol!) but now she's eating little and often, were before she was eating all her bowl and a bit more, now in the morning she's not finishing her food but at lunch time she will sit next to her bowl and i will put more food down and she will eat some but again not all of it, same thing dinner time.
I think i'm getting impatient looking for any signs!!
Ali
xxx


----------



## penelope (Jan 24, 2009)

how old is she?


----------



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

She was a year old in november


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

I had a girl that went very loose right at the end of her pregnancy (for about that last week) but as soon after the babes had been born she went back to normal.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Just a question but have you wormed her during pregnancy?.......as during pregnancy worms are more prominent in cats whether they are outdoor or indoor cats and it needs to be done on a regular basis. This might not be the reason for the runny stools but just thought i would mention it.


----------

